# Anyone else syked for FireBreather?



## StarryAqua (Nov 17, 2010)

I just cannot wait for FireBreather to premiere on Cartoon Network on the 24th.  I'm sure a lot of macro fans (me) will get a kick out of it.  Lots of rampaging, stomping, destruction sure to happen.  But I can't help but get the feeling that everything that's going to happen, not a single person will get killed.  I want to see humies get squished.  <

http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tv_shows/firebreather/index.html


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 17, 2010)

Fuck. No.

" ORDINARY TEEN BOY HAS TROUBLE FITTING IN CUS NO ONE UNDERSTANDS HIM BUT HIS SUPER POWERS WILL HELP HIM SAVE THE DAY AND MAGICALLY AQUIRE FRIENDS"


LOL, so original


----------



## Willow (Nov 17, 2010)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, uh, not to offend you, OP, but no one wants to know about your fetishes. We do not give two craps if you're a macro fan. Edit: In fact, we'll probably hate you for it.

Also, no one wants to hear about generic comics, either.


----------



## Riley (Nov 17, 2010)

StarryAqua said:


> I just cannot wait for FireBreather to  premiere on Cartoon Network on the 24th.  I'm sure a lot of macro fans  (me) will get a kick out of it.  Lots of rampaging, stomping,  destruction sure to happen.  But I can't help but get the feeling that  everything that's going to happen, not a single person will get killed.   I want to see humies get squished.  <
> 
> http://www.cartoonnetwork.com/tv_shows/firebreather/index.html


 


StarryAqua said:


> *humies*



No.


----------



## Aeturnus (Nov 18, 2010)

Hell fucking no.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 18, 2010)

Uhh, OP, death and destruction entertains you?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 18, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Uhh, OP, death and destruction entertains you?


 
Its CN, it wont have any of that


----------



## Machine (Nov 18, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Uhh, OP, death and destruction entertains you?


Murrr stomp stomp.


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 18, 2010)

Depending on the level of death and destruction, maybe. But I'm not  holding my breath, FireBreather looks a little too angsty for my taste.


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Its CN, it wont have any of that


Yeah but OP mentions destruction and _squishing hummies_.




Amphion said:


> Murrr stomp stomp.


;___;

No.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

Liar said:


> Hey, uh, not to offend you, OP, but no one wants to know about your fetishes. We do not give two craps if you're a macro fan. Edit: In fact, we'll probably hate you for it.


 But I thought everyone thought it was really cool when I told them I was a fatmacromicroinflationvorecubfeetguro fetishist. Was that all a lie?


----------



## 8-bit (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm more interested in Symbionic Titan :3 
Gennedy Tartovsky made it, FUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEAH




 Macro stomping is actually horrific, IMO.


----------



## Machine (Nov 18, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Yeah but OP mentions destruction and _squishing hummies_.


"oh murr squish stomp fuck you im a macro kill hoomans"

It's a fetish. Fetishes vary with fantasy. Who knows? :V


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 18, 2010)

Amphion said:


> "oh murr squish stomp fuck you im a macro kill hoomans"
> 
> It's a fetish. Fetishes vary with fantasy. Who knows? :V


Oh god... send down some brain bleach from heaven.


----------



## Machine (Nov 18, 2010)

Radio Viewer said:


> Oh god... send down some brain bleach from heaven.


I am very sorry.


----------



## Conker (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like one of the most god awful piece of shit movies ever created. Super furfags are the perfect audience for it though, so I'm not surprised you want to see it.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

StarryAqua said:


> I want to see humies get squished.  <





> Species: Human, unfortunately.





> Personal quote: Humans are easy prey. The furs shall dominate.





> Music type/genre: The sound of screaming before being cut short by a macro's footpaw.





> Favorite movie: The ones that star giant furs or non-humans who would love to destroy humanity.





> Favorite artist: I love any artist who makes sexy macro art. The best being the ones destroying/having sex with the cities and/or humanity and using footpaws





> Favorite animal: If the animal is anthro and a macro, I'll like any animal





> XBox Live: XXxxGOLIATHxxXX



Well I mean at least it's good that you don't let your fetish dominate your entire personality or anything because that would just be pathetic


----------



## Machine (Nov 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I mean at least it's good that you don't let your fetish dominate your entire personality or anything because that would just be pathetic


My day has been made. Ohhhh my god lololol.


----------



## Willow (Nov 18, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I mean at least it's good that you don't let your fetish dominate your entire personality or anything because that would just be pathetic


 Please make it stop. ;~;


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Dear diary:
Today, I cried.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm more interested in Symbionic Titan :3
> Gennedy Tartovsky made it, FUUUUUCK YEEEEEEEAH


 
Yeah, I started watching SBT recently, and it's a very good show...especially the last episode I saw.  This show isn't afraid of killing cute things.  And Tartovsky is involved.  Win/win.




Conker said:


> Looks like one of the most god awful piece of shit movies ever created. Super furfags are the perfect audience for it though, so I'm not surprised you want to see it.


 
I'm still trying to get my head around how a normal human woman "got it on" with a... what was it?... a 60,000lb dragon dude?  Talk about playing the "size matters" joke for all it's worth!


----------



## Mayonnaise (Nov 18, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around how a normal human woman "got it on" with a... what was it?... a 60,000lb dragon dude?  Talk about playing the "size matters" joke for all it's worth!


It would probably involve falling into a pool of _dragon seeds_... or something.


----------



## Aden (Nov 18, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around how a normal human woman "got it on" with a... what was it?... a 60,000lb dragon dude?  Talk about playing the "size matters" joke for all it's worth!


 
Don't sorry, I'm sure furries will be able to enlighten us all with visual aides pretty soon


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 18, 2010)

Mods, moving this thread won't make it less terrible :c


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow, that's more of the OP's personality than I wanted to know. The movie will probably suck, but one advantage it has is that it's not American Dragon.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2010)

Apparently, Starry, you're the only one who's psyched about seeing that movie.


----------



## Hir (Nov 20, 2010)

nothing like some OP humiliation~


----------



## Carenath (Nov 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> Well I mean at least it's good that you don't let your fetish dominate your entire personality or anything because that would just be pathetic


 Sigged.


----------



## jeff (Nov 20, 2010)

i kind of want to see what the quality of animation, etc. looks like
the previews didnt look bad, but thats previews so who knows

im sure the story will be horrible, but if its got decent animation ill watch it (i dont completely hate the character design)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 24, 2010)

Just finished watching it... not bad at all.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, it was ok.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a feeling this will be a show in the future. Movie was not bad either.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Nov 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> *I have a feeling this will be a show in the future.* Movie was not bad either.


 
I have that feeling, as well.  It certainly seemed to be a good setup for a series, with enough "loose ends" for storylines.


----------



## Ames (Nov 24, 2010)

Looks like utter shit.

This thread is bad and you should feel bad.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 24, 2010)

This show seems barely familiar... I don't know, I kinda get the feeling I've seen it before, but I don't really remember...

[yt]6Ib-WFIiq0s[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm not so horny that I'll watch a children's program for "kicks."


----------



## Cam (Nov 25, 2010)

I dont even watch TV anymore so I had to google this

And now I know why I dont watch tv.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Dec 2, 2010)

They brought up the conception thing in the movie

"I suppose now that you've seen your father you've probably got questions about how your were conceived"
"Uh, I've got questions but that is not one of them"
"It couldn't have been more simple"
"No, no, no, no, not listening, la la la la la la la"

Duncan's hair is quite ridiculous (though not as daft looking as Trowe from Gunday Wing)

Oh, and pretty sure someone got killed at the homecoming dance, can't remember if any of the soldiers got killed though, probably were considering the highly probable death at homecoming

Kenny looks like a ball-jointed doll (smile emo kid!)



I think the movie would have been pretty awesome if it'd been in the style of animation show at the start


----------

